# Seal Brown, Silver Seal Brown



## PaintedMeadows (May 31, 2007)

My stud may be a silver seal brown. Still have to test. i would love to see pictures of the colors just to compare.




:


----------



## Meavey (May 31, 2007)

Seal brown silver clipped:






And in summer:






Seal brown:


----------



## maplegum (May 31, 2007)

Nice Linda, very very nice. Especially the one in his summer coat! :new_shocked:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 31, 2007)

WOW> He is beautiful. Here is a bad picture of my guy. He hasn't fully shedded yet.






He is really dark now except the soft points.


----------



## tifflunn (May 31, 2007)

I do love the seal browns :bgrin


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 1, 2007)

Not a mini, but my seal brown POA:











Jessi


----------



## Ashley (Jun 1, 2007)

Well I dont beleive seal browns really exist. Meaveys first horse looks to be silver bay. The second black bay.

The stud in question is a bay pinto, may or may not carry the silver gene.

And the POA looks black.

But that is just my two cents.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 1, 2007)

Levi has no black on him at all. His mane is silver and gray with the light ends and tail is silver, white and light tan. His legs are chocolate so I am pretty sure there is silver. The "brown" term seems to stir up alot of controversy. Why?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 1, 2007)

Still standing by bay pinto. Silver would lighten his black points so ya you wouldnt see black. He could also be a dark chestnut pinto with silver.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 1, 2007)

There is no black. Still standing by silver. tee hee. We'll see when he is tested. I have silvers here, Mom is silver and am on the silver list where he has been critiqued. It isn't the best picture of him. It is the seal brown I am curious about.


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 2, 2007)

Ashley said:


> And the POA looks black.
> 
> But that is just my two cents.



Nope, he's very much not. He has brown on his muzzle and other soft areas (flank ect). I personally don't like the term seal brown, I prefer to call them dark bays. Black bays sounds descriptive to me, but I also dont like that term b/c it makes people think of black... yes, they look blackish, but aren't black... but JMO





Jessi

Here's a pic that shows the flank better:






And a baby pic:


----------



## Meavey (Jun 2, 2007)

Seal brown is the same as dark-bay or black-bay, at least in my book.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 7, 2007)

after going to your website, Levi is defenatly a silver bay.


----------

